# AvP DLC Swarm Map Pack



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*SEGA Unleashes the Aliens vs Predator "Swarm" Map Pack in North America
*

*Fun new ways to kill your friends.
*


LATEST IMAGES

View all 29 images LATEST VIDEO
 View all 23 videos 

*March 19, 2010* - Aliens vs Predator's three-way tango of death is about to get even hotter with the release of the "Swarm" Map Pack. Map details can be found below. Along with these new maps, we have a new trailer showing the carnage you'll experience within their confines. Have fun dealing death to your friends online with these new maps! 

Two new Multiplayer maps for six different online modes (Deathmatch, Predator Hunt, Infestation, Species Deathmatch, Mixed Species Deathmatch and Domination) : 



Docks: The caustic alkali waters of BG-386 put an end to Weyland-Yutani's planned shipping activities. But this dockyard soon became an historic battleground.
Machine: As well as processing exotic ores, the BG-386 Refinery provided electrical power to the colonists at Freya's Prospect. The lights may still be on, but nobody's home. Yet.
 
Two new Survivor maps in which up to four Marines battle to stay alive against increasing swarms of Aliens: 


Outpost: The site of the original Weyland-Yutani colony on BG-386 was abandoned, and soon reclaimed by the planet's voracious jungle plant life. It is now the perfect hunting ground for all manner of wildlife.
Hive: Deep in the heart of the Freya's Prospect Refinery lays the Xenomorph Hive. Beware all who enter here.


----------

